# Hollinger: Mavs, Offseason Survivors



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> One can argue that the Mavs should have seen this coming and traded Erick Dampier's nonguaranteed contract at the February trade deadline. His $13 million deal was expected to be a huge trade chip this summer, but it was almost immediately overshadowed once other teams went to their own Plan Bs.
> 
> Entering the offseason, the thought was that nobody could offer as tantalizing a piece as Dampier to a team looking to dump a contract. Instead, the Mavs' ace in the hole turned into a four of clubs when as many as seven teams became able to offer even greater relief in the form of huge trade exceptions (Cavs, Jazz, Raptors, Suns) and vast troves of unused cap space after losing in the LeBron sweepstakes (Clippers, Nets, Knicks). Even after a few of those teams put the assets to use, the Mavs were in no position to dictate terms to the market.
> 
> So they did the next best thing -- they found the best deal available and lived with it. Dallas used the Dampier chip to dump two terrible contracts on Charlotte and gave itself something of an upgrade at center in Tyson Chandler, who carries a large expiring contract himself. Not as tantalizing as Dampier's, perhaps, but something to keep Dallas in the trade game should a potential deal materialize.


*Link*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This is a good move because it gives the Mavs the league's best bench. Will their starters be good enough together to make them a championship contender, though?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> This is a good move because it gives the Mavs the league's best bench. Will their starters be good enough together to make them a championship contender, though?


No.


----------

